# Im looking for a graphic designer to create my logo



## MRakkar (Aug 6, 2008)

Hello everyone I have my monogram/logo ready but Im looking for someone to give it a gold metal look. The best thing Ive found is Roberto Cavalli's gold metal logo. If you dont know what it is copy and past the link below or search for Roberto Cavalli logo, its the one with the backwards C, R and C. Please contact me if you can do the exact metal look like Cavalli's...

Google Image Result for http://www.pediro.com/Files/Images/Brands/Screenshots/r/_r8/roberto-cavalli.jpg


----------



## thatcampguy (Jan 24, 2010)

Two suggestions for you: 

First try www.elance.com You can go out and request a person for logo designs, and people will bid on the job for you. I have had great success with elance.

The second is 99Designs. It works a little different than elance. Here you pay a fixed price for a job, and designers will post their ideas. You pick the one you like. The upside to this, is you get to see what the design looks like before you accept it. You are likely to get somewhere in neighborhood of 35 or 40 different logos to pick from.


----------



## ressamac (Mar 6, 2007)

MRakkar said:


> Hello everyone I have my monogram/logo ready but Im looking for someone to give it a gold metal look. The best thing Ive found is Roberto Cavalli's gold metal logo. If you dont know what it is copy and past the link below or search for Roberto Cavalli logo, its the one with the backwards C, R and C. Please contact me if you can do the exact metal look like Cavalli's...
> 
> Google Image Result for http://www.pediro.com/Files/Images/Brands/Screenshots/r/_r8/roberto-cavalli.jpg


Hi,
I am a graphic designer. I can make your logo have that gold look. Do you need it in vector format? I take Paypal and you can see my work at desbytree.com. I would estimate that I could do this for between $50 and $75.
Thanks,
Ressa


----------



## MRakkar (Aug 6, 2008)

Ressamac is awesome...she was able to capture my vision perfectly and in a timely manner...Thanks Ressa, your a pleasure to work with...


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

:: Service request post moved to the proper Service Referrals/Recommendations section of the forum. Read more here  ::​
PLEASE NOTE what section of the forum a post is in before "offering" your services. If the post is not in the Ref & Rec section, please report the post so it can be moved. Responding "outside" of the Ref & Rec sections is against forum rules. Thank you.


----------



## MRakkar (Aug 6, 2008)

sorry, but thanks...Ill keep that in mind


----------



## Chap Ambrose (Oct 21, 2008)

MRakkar said:


> Ressamac is awesome...she was able to capture my vision perfectly and in a timely manner...Thanks Ressa, your a pleasure to work with...


After all that can we see the finished logo?


----------

